# Gluten free and feel worse.



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Decided to go seriously GF seeing as everyone says its best- so this Week I did, the sugar and dairy have long since gone and this was the last hurdle.

I have had the blackest nastiest depression ever since..this is apart from the usual Hashis symptoms too.. but the depression and anxiety are not nice,

Just wondering if this is normal, most say they don't miss their carbs/bread ect. at all--

How strange -

Thanks.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, any chance you have had candida? I wonder if you could possibly be having some yeast "die off" symptoms as a result of the lack of feeding the yeast with bread and bread sugars. Hmmmm. If you have had antibiotics in recent years it might be something to consider -- maybe you could read about it? Also, you might try longer on the gf thing -- I understand it takes up to 6 months of being free from it 100% to really have it out of your system -- but I don't know if that is a correct understanding on my part.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Um thanks Swimmer, that never occurred to me, its possible actually, I had some antibiotics some weeks ago because I had a nasty flu -

Every time I try to give up Wheat I get sad and miserable -sitting there like a Frog in a Bog

that could be a reason that I never even thought of.

Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

piggley said:


> Decided to go seriously GF seeing as everyone says its best- so this Week I did, the sugar and dairy have long since gone and this was the last hurdle.
> 
> I have had the blackest nastiest depression ever since..this is apart from the usual Hashis symptoms too.. but the depression and anxiety are not nice,
> 
> ...


Yes; you are having withdrawal symptoms which just goes to show you that you are going in the right direction. Hang tough. Take a double dose of Omega III every day (2000 mgs.), it will help. Also B-complex sustained release and Selenium (200 mcg.) daily.

Here is one list of many.........

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/glutenfree-knowhow-what-are-other-names-for-wheat.html



I have lost count of how many years I have been gluten-free; over 20 years though, that I know for sure!

Read all labels. Learn all the different names for gluten.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Piggley -- after antibiotics -- we buy naturopath quality probiotics. Ultra Flora by "Metagenics" is one of them (need to stay refrigerated).

Also -- this may be too harsh at the moment for you, but if you're someone not prone to kidney stones -- a little later down the road you might take "caprylic acid" by now (600 mg) 1 per day (that's like taking 1/2 a rounded TBSP of coconut oil) and it literally "bursts" the candida -- but if you're already experiencing brain fog etc. from die off (if that is what is happening) then the caprylic acid might be too much at the moment. I would definitely wait until after one month of probiotics. P.s. please read up on the caprylic acid (made from coconut) it's something to be taken with lots of water.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Andros said:


> I have lost count of how many years I have been gluten-free; over 20 years though, that I know for sure!


You were gluten-free long before it was a well-known approach...such a trendsetter you are!


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone for your help but..last night I snapped and couldn't stand the misery and made myself a grilled cheese sandwich. ( binge binge). then I felt normal again- ashamed but normal..

Im a lost cause and a wheataholic ,

Giving up smoking, drinking,sweets, ect was easy in comparisen to this,.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

I bought some gluten free bread at Trader Joes called Udis. You might give that a try, and buy some other kinds of pasta (like rice pasta -- I know rice noodles are yummy). I'm also not gluten free yet... But I need to work my way there. It's not easy with a house full of gluten stuff.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> You were gluten-free long before it was a well-known approach...such a trendsetter you are!


ROLF!!! I can guarantee you one thing; it was not easy to nail the problem!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

piggley said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your help but..last night I snapped and couldn't stand the misery and made myself a grilled cheese sandwich. ( binge binge). then I felt normal again- ashamed but normal..
> 
> Im a lost cause and a wheataholic ,
> 
> Giving up smoking, drinking,sweets, ect was easy in comparisen to this,.


An allergist told me many many years ago that, "The very thing you crave the most is probably the thing you are "most" allergic to!"

Give that some serious thought!


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Andros, I think that's correct.

Perhaps ! have Wheat receptors in my Brain ... huge, noisy, clamouring for more- the other receptors just sit there quietly and politely, not really giving me too much trouble.

We all know grains are awful for us overall- I'm forced to reluctantly agree with the (often irritating) raw food and Paleo enthusiasts that grains should be kicked off the food pyramid and buried,

Swimmer, Udis bread must be good, I have heard of it here in Oz, but you cant get it here as far as I know.

.I think theres a receipe on the net somewhere for Udis- must check.

Agree with you about quality supps though, very important-there is all sorts of junk in many supplements,


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Could it be something else causing the depression and anxiety? I was really low on vitamin D, B-12 and progesterone. As soon as those levels came up I felt better. Going gluten free was the best thing I ever did, but it took MONTHS before I felt better. Gluten had damaged my gut so bad it took awhile to heal. But with that said, I was tested and was found to be gluten intolerant.

I don't smoke, but still drink my red wine and sneak sweets now and then.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Simjuly, yes it could be-I have been suspicious for a while now that Progesterone might be low..B12 is ok because I take it.

thanks for the heads up about gluten-I wont expect overnight miracles,( funny as soon as I ate bread the black depression lifted!)

I spent most of yesterday going across town dragging my aching bones to check out a new and hopeful Dr, supposedly a functional Dr -she could see that I hadn't ever had a proper panel of thyroid done but even so she said there was a lot of resistance and the medication wasn't getting into the cells -hence the wildly fluctuating TSH I guess----- so no argument there,

But I'm not going back there-this Woman is absolutely terrifying! cant stand being bullied by Medicos any more after all the crap Drs I have suffered, probably I have a lot of burnout around Dr issues, ((any heavying and bullying and I'm out the door these days,

, don't need the stress thanks,)

I actually also wanted to talk to her about using LDN and ask her opinion and if I could get a prescription but she went ballistic.

hoping to put a couple of links to LDN on the alternative section of the website for general information for all those interested. - Drs reactions when asked about it sort of hovers between total ignorance and wild denial and the usual accusations,but I was a bit surprised that she wasn't prepared to discuss it rationally,which is a huge giveaway to her attitude in general.

Who needs that-life is short but aggravation is forever.....


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

Andros said:


> An allergist told me many many years ago that, "The very thing you crave the most is probably the thing you are "most" allergic to!"
> 
> Give that some serious thought!


Hey, I think I am allergic to chocolate. lol

Seriously, though, this week I found out I have Adrenal fatigue on top of Hashimoto's (already knew that one). Combine that with my gallbladder issues and I am ready to take the plunge. I didn't know you could go through withdraw. Sounds kinda scary. Honestly, I am not sure if the brain fog can get much worse though.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Burdette,

Back when I had a galbladder, I went about 30 days on no fat, litlte/no coffee and my symptoms subsided. (I'm not recommending this for thyroid) but for galbladder, likely a wholefoods vegan diet (no acidic coffee/tea) just might clear you up after like 3-6 months -- I cannot guarantee that -- and a bursting galbladder can be deadly...


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

Swimmer said:


> Hi Burdette,
> 
> Back when I had a galbladder, I went about 30 days on no fat, litlte/no coffee and my symptoms subsided. (I'm not recommending this for thyroid) but for galbladder, likely a wholefoods vegan diet (no acidic coffee/tea) just might clear you up after like 3-6 months -- I cannot guarantee that -- and a bursting galbladder can be deadly...


I do follow a very low fat diet. I drink coffee very infrequently. I haven't had a full blown attack in almost a year. I know I need to take something to break up some stones, but I'm still nursing a little one. Just gotta hold out a little longer.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's the thing: the stones can get bigger over time.

If you have gallstones and symptomology, then get the gallbladder remove. It's easy surgery if done laparoscopically. I went in at 7AM and was home at 11:30 AM. Absolutely no recovery issues, no pain, and if it weren't for the 3 tiny incisions I never would have known I had surgery.

That said, I had one gallstone, among several smaller ones, that was very large and wouldn't fit through the aspiration tube. So the surgeon worked tirelessly to crush it into tiny bits so that it would fit. If he had been unsuccessful he would have had to have opened up my abdomen, done really major surgery, and the recovery time would have been about 2 months.

I know a couple people who ignored the recommendation for minor laparoscopic removal. Both ended up with major, full-open incision and a very long recovery time. One of them contracted a terrible infection in the process and it took about two years to recover.

Homeopathic and holistic remedies for gallstones do not work in the end.


----------

